
Awesome Command-Line Tools - yanis_t
https://www.vimfromscratch.com/articles/awesome-command-line-tools/
======
SamHasler
See also this post from a few days ago:

An Illustrated Guide to Useful Command Line Tools (wezm.net)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21363121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21363121)

And these older posts:

Less Commonly Used Unix Commands (danielmiessler.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7252176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7252176)
Seems to be down so here's a Wayback link:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190311200305/https://danielmies...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190311200305/https://danielmiessler.com/blog/collection-
of-less-commonly-used-unix-commands/)

Cool, but obscure Unix tools (kkovacs.eu)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567186)

